# Hoyt Kobalt/Avenger Upgrade



## ZR128 (Jul 12, 2009)

*What No Replys*

I thought someone would have replied by now, even if only to tell me I'm crazy.:wacko:


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

You can often use string cable specs from a different model bow, as long as you have an ATA to work with. If BH is different, you can go up/down in cam size to make that swap work.

For example, I put Spirals on a Cybertec using the ATA numbers from a Supertec, and a 1" shorter cam spec to compensate for the increased BH. It worked fine, and dropped about 8lbs on the peak weight.

You're not crazy, but I think that the conversion will not be easy, as there are no good ways to guesstimate your string cable specs for the Z3's. The Avenger might respond to a set XTR's with less guess work, but you'd be on your own guessing away at, at least $60 a set for rigging.


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

ZR128 said:


> Has anyone tried to put 70# XT500 limbs and Z3 cams on a Hoyt Kobalt or Avenger????


I have had a custom kobalt with Z3 7.0 cams and [email protected] made by a famous custom french maker...323fps IBO...very pleasant to use and shoot when walking and stalking...killed 9 animals with she this year!...finally I sold it but I am looking for building a new one myself!


----------

